# Ijoy Genie PD270 Mod



## Henko (18/8/17)

Hi Guys i was just wondering who will have the first stock of the NEW ijoy Genie PD270 and what Price range consumers can be looking at Paying for such a device.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## @cliff (7/9/17)

Henko said:


> Hi Guys i was just wondering who will have the first stock of the NEW ijoy Genie PD270 and what Price range consumers can be looking at Paying for such a device.


Also keen to find out, looks good

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------

